# 3dp5dt and feel nothing, not a thing :(



## Crosby

I thought by this time i'd start having sore bbs, maybe some tiredness but oh no, i am still very much like a spring chicken, nothing aches, hurts or pulls.

Tested this morning (i know stupid right?) and of course negative, spent 2 hours crying in bed. 

why oh why do i not feel anything? is it what i think it is? God no :(


----------



## nicijones

Please try not to worry it is still v v early!! I didn't feel much either and only started having cramps 5days after 5 day transfer and got my positive on day 6!
I would urge you not to test too early as it is such a stressful time anyway and to see what could be a false negative is no good for you or that lil bean inside you!
Good luck! 
Xxx


----------



## BethK

Don't worry about not feeling anything. I had my FET this month, i felt every symptom going, sickness, gas, stretching, pulling, backache, hungry all the time, extreme exhaustion, headaches, horrible taste in my mouth, EWCM, you name it i had it...

Turns out to be a BFN!

I had no symptoms whatsoever when i had my daughter 3 years ago and was convinced it didn't work but it had! This time i was convinced it had worked but it didn't.

I'll never trust my symptoms again, i think most of them are psychological.


----------



## fairydust

Please dont worry sweet. I know it's easier said than done. The TWW is complete torture at the best of times and multiplied by a million in an Assisted cycle. If it reassures you, I can tell you that I had a multitude of symptoms in my failed ICSI. I has back ache, sore boobs, cramps...the lot! And test day ended in a BFN. My friend (who is due any day now!) didn't have any symptoms. Please try and stay positive. Lots of baby dust your way x


----------



## Crosby

Thanks Girlies, staying strong and not testing. Going to stay with my mum and sis for a few days to get distracted, they promised to keep me away from the test sticks.

4dp5dt and counting


----------



## Crosby

7dp5dt - BFN :(


----------

